# Delicious Chicken Skewers



## oompappy (May 9, 2005)

-Chibaco-
These are delicious and simple to make chicken breast bacon treats.
 When the boneless skinless breasts are a good price I cut each side 
in half lengthwise. Then weave a slice of bacon and a piece of chicken
on a bamboo skewer. Pack it tight on just half the skewer and snip off
the rest of the stick.
http://www.members.aol.com/oompappy/chibaco1

Marinate for a couple hours.
I use a light sprinkling of Jamaican jerk sauce (Krista's) and some 
 Italian dressing.
http://www.members.aol.com/oompappy/chibaco2

Cook them Indirect for about 50 mins turning once. Then put them
closer to the fire for about 15 mins turning once or twice to finish
 them off.
http://www.members.aol.com/oompappy/chibaco3

They WILL Disappear Quickly!
http://www.members.aol.com/oompappy/chibaco4


----------



## txpgapro (May 9, 2005)

Wow Pappy those really look good!! Got to try that one.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2005)

Oh boy, they look GREAT! I know what I'm having for dinner this week! Thanks for the post!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 9, 2005)

Fabulous looking..thanks!!!


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2005)

Mmmm.  Bacon and chicken. =P~


----------



## Griff (May 9, 2005)

Oh man, those look really great.

Griff


----------



## Shawn White (May 9, 2005)

I gotta agree with the others, those look wonderful!

Thanks for sharing. I can imagine a bunch of different ways to marinate/season/glaze/serve those skewers of chicken & bacon.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

Ditto!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 10, 2005)

I hope they taste as good as my screen did when I did an online taste test!

Seriously, those looked fabulous and will absolutely be added to my menu for Football season, mostlikey before then!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 10, 2005)

Hey the links don't work anymore!  I need to see em again!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 10, 2005)

Yeah they're working now...maybe that server went down for a minute.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 15, 2005)

Looking good Jersey!! =D>  =D>  :!:


----------



## Griff (May 16, 2005)

Every post with these chicken bacon skewersmakes me more determined to try this SOON. I just finished smoking about eight pounds of buckboard bacon toaday. Now all I need is the yard birds.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 18, 2005)

a glaze might be the perfect ending to that recipe.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (May 18, 2005)

Got the perfect thing for ya, TL! LOL


----------



## oompappy (May 18, 2005)

I'm glad to see people trying these. They are easy and quick prepare. The variations are endless with different meats and seasonings. I'm going to be doing some experiments also.


----------

